# Carbide Spiral bits - MLCS



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Some good prices but some odd sizes here. May be just the ticket for fitting plywood mortises. I think the offsets would give me a headache though. Just a FYI;
Solid Carbide Closeout Bits


----------

